# Grapefruit



## Redkite (May 19, 2013)

Hi all,

My Mum, who is type 2, was told not to eat grapefruit as it interferes in a negative way with something (she's not clear what!).  She manages her diabetes with diet and exercise (no diabetes meds), but also takes a daily aspirin, a statin, ARB's for blood pressure, and thyroxine.  Does anyone know what effect grapefruit has?


----------



## AlisonM (May 19, 2013)

It's the statin, assuming it's Simvastatin she's on. I was told the same when I was on them. Can't recall why but I think it could be very nasty.


----------



## LeeLee (May 19, 2013)

Grapefruit has a weird effect on several drugs, including statins.  My patient info leaflet only says it 'changes the effect'.  I remember when I used to take terfenadine (Triludan) for hayfever, grapefruit was completely off the menu - apparently it caused several deaths.  That drug is off the market as a result.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 19, 2013)

Thyroxin can't be mixed with grapefruit (Ithink)


----------



## Dory (May 19, 2013)

it's statins that grapefruit can't be mixed with, not thyroxins.

When I was prescribed simvastatin that's the frist thing I was depressed about as i love grapefruit ...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 19, 2013)

Dory said:


> it's statins that grapefruit can't be mixed with, not thyroxins.
> 
> When I was prescribed simvastatin that's the frist thing I was depressed about as i love grapefruit ...



It also aplies to thyroxine
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_you_eat_grapefruit_while_taking_L-_thyroxine


----------



## Dory (May 19, 2013)

I'm on L-thy and was told it wouldn't be a problem.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/508633-can-i-have-grapefruit-when-i-am-on-thyroid-medicine/

http://www.drugs.com/answers/can-i-eat-grapefruit-when-taking-levothyroxine-194457.html

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1884777/

- essentially the effect of grapefruit is so minor it's not normally contra-advised.


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2013)

I believe grapefruit increases the effect of a statin so doses can exceed their expected effect which may be dangerous. As has been suggested, probably other drugs as well (and possibly other fruits?)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 19, 2013)

> essentially the effect of grapefruit is so minor it's not normally contra-advised.



That's fine to pick out articles that agree with you, but there are plenty that say the oposit including plenty pf prescribers.
I've always been told not to eat grapefruit at the same time of taking thyroxine/levroxin sp*

So you make up your own mind what to do and how to take the drugs you take. But it's best not to state black and white you are right, esp as most of the medical profession say don't mix the two


----------



## Dory (May 19, 2013)

hey, I'm just following the advice the medical profession have in fact told me.  

would be intertesting to hear what the doctors told you about taking your thyroxin?  did they tell you not to mix?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 19, 2013)

Dory said:


> hey, I'm just following the advice the medical profession have in fact told me.
> 
> would be intertesting to hear what the doctors told you about taking your thyroxin?  did they tell you not to mix?



Yes they did tell me not to mix and that's 3 diff Dr's over a 15 year period.


----------



## Dory (May 19, 2013)

interesting to see the difference in opinion of healthcare professionals.

by the by, i wasn't 'picking out' articles which supported the mixing, i just googled the question and the first three that came up were those ones.  coincidence perhaps that they all give that opinion.


----------



## Redkite (May 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies!  I wonder what grapefruit does exactly.....

Interestingly I've been on thyroxine for years and no doc has ever mentioned avoiding grapefruit - I don't have it often and haven't noticed any probs when I do, but I must remember to ask next time I'm having a review.


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

Have a look at this... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grapefruit_drug_interactions

As with everything on Wikipedia do double-check what it says, but it should give you some clues.


----------



## Copepod (May 20, 2013)

Grapefruit does different things to different drugs / interacts differently with different drugs - so you need to check what it does to the drug you're interested in. 

And please read patient information leaflets - that's what they're there for. 

If anything is unclear, then ask a pharmacist - a qualified expert in medications, NOT a chemist assistant, who knows lots about many things, but if not a qualified & regulated professional.


----------



## Redkite (May 20, 2013)

Copepod said:


> And please read patient information leaflets - that's what they're there for.



Good point!  I've been taking thyroxine for donkey's years and would have read the leaflet in my first ever pack, but not since.  So I've had a look - I have two different brands (MercuryPharma and Actavis), and neither leaflet mentions grapefruit at all, so based on that I'm going to continue eating it when I fancy it!


----------



## Dory (May 20, 2013)

redkite - i checked both leaflets (I have two different packs of L thy; for some reason doing a 75mg tablet eluded them so have a 50mg and 25mg pack ) - neither leaflet mentioned foods to avoid (only medicines)......

and I believe the way they work is that the components in grapefruit reduce the absorption of thyroxine - only by a minimal amount though.


----------



## Copepod (May 20, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Good point!  I've been taking thyroxine for donkey's years and would have read the leaflet in my first ever pack, but not since.  So I've had a look - I have two different brands (MercuryPharma and Actavis), and neither leaflet mentions grapefruit at all, so based on that I'm going to continue eating it when I fancy it!



Redkite - Really glad you took my comment how it was meant - genuinely wanted to be helpful, but realise it could have come across as sarcastic, which it wasn't.


----------



## Redkite (May 20, 2013)

Don't worry, I didn't think it sounded sarkie!


----------



## robert@fm (May 26, 2013)

I wonder if the grapefruit caveats also apply to blood orange? After all, blood orange tastes (to me at least) like a sweet version of a grapefruit...


----------



## LeeLee (May 26, 2013)

The Wikipedia article (link in an earlier post) doesn't mention blood oranges, but says this:

'The flavonoid existing in highest concentration in grapefruit juice is naringin, which in humans is metabolised to naringenin. There are also other flavonoids in grapefruit juice, in lower concentrations. Orange juice does not contain naringin in as high a concentration, instead containing hesperetin. It is sometimes recommended as a substitute. Juice of limes, and Seville oranges and apple juice can also inhibit metabolism of some drugs.'


----------

